# Zazzle Special Collections offers t-shirts from the animated movie Robots



## Rodney

Your favorite characters from the hit animated movie, Robots™ are all available in the new Zazzle Special Collections area dedicated to the Twentieth Century Fox film.

You can create a custom Robots™ t-shirt with images from the movie, or you can choose from one of their pre-assembled t-shirt designs that are ready to buy.

Read more about the collaboration between Zazzle and Twentieth Century Fox in the http://www.zazzle.com/znews/default.asp.


----------

